# Ecocoffee



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

For a number of years I had a monthly delivery from these people and it was generally very good. Then the orders went to bi-monthly then stopped. I suspect they may have stopped trading. Does anyone have any knowledge of them?

Given my supply is dry any recommendations in the east Norfolk area? I am in reach of Norwich - I like a rich espresso blend for milk based drink generally

Simon


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

In Norwich you can buy Has Bean beans from The Window on Wensum St, beans from Mustard on Bridewell Alley (roasted on site), or beans from the Red Roaster either direct at their Grove Road shop or from a stall on the Market (behind one of the veg stalls opposite the spice guy).

You can also buy beans from Wilkinsons (near Pottergate) and Tea & Coffee Junction in Castle Mall - these beans aren't as fresh as the above retailers and you will be given a quizzical look if you ask for roast dates.

I'd recommend The Window having been unimpressed with the others, but its my personal experience and you may have a very different one.

If you want a mail order replacement there are absolutely loads of options, my personal favourite is Has Bean but Londinium, Rave Coffee and Union just to name a few are all well respected on these forums and roast to order then post it to you - fresh beans to your door in ~48 hours.

Hope this helps!


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow that's given me a few options to try. Many thanks! I ordered the starter espresso kit from has bean -- thanks!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You're Welcome!

They all roast to slightly different styles so try a few and see what you like (If you find Has Bean too light Londinium is darker for instance).

Enjoy.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

i'd also give james gourmet a try - i think their beans would suit you.

http://www.jamesgourmetcoffee.com/

they roast twice a week and deliver within a couple of days of your order if you time it right. reasonably priced and very good in milk based drinks. try formula 6 to start with, but their organic beans (caffe naturelle) are also very good. i also really like their colonel grumpy's chapin blend.


----------



## malcoffee35 (Dec 6, 2012)

crowlies said:


> For a number of years I had a monthly delivery from these people and it was generally very good. Then the orders went to bi-monthly then stopped. I suspect they may have stopped trading. Does anyone have any knowledge of them?
> 
> Given my supply is dry any recommendations in the east Norfolk area? I am in reach of Norwich - I like a rich espresso blend for milk based drink generally
> 
> Simon


i had an order which was not delivered and as i couldnt get any response from ecocoffee i went through paypal to get a refund which stirred them up. apparently they have had communication problems but are now answering the phone and getting emails.

i didnt get my coffee nor have i been told why but i have now got my refund.

i think i'll buy locally from now as it has been unreliable.

good luck crowlies


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey malcoffee35,

lots of mail order coffee suppliers mentioned in this thread and the forums if you do want to keep getting coffee by post, the ones I mentioned before are very reliable and won't leave you hanging

Good luck either way, hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

Many thanks all for the suggestions will try a few if them - I have a couple on the go from has bean - think I will prefer darker roast esp in milk

Simon


----------

